# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vaginale afscheiding - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Wat is het:*

Een andere term voor vaginale afscheiding is 'witte vloed'. Vaginale afscheiding is een natuurlijk verschijnsel. De wand van de vagina en de baarmoederhals maken vocht en slijm en zo nu en dan komt daar wat van naar buiten. Normale afscheiding is vloeibaar, doorzichtig en witachtig. Als het opdroogt, wordt het een beetje geel. Gewoonlijk ruikt het wat zuur; het kan ook zonder geur zijn.

Soms heeft een vrouw klachten over haar afscheiding. Er kan meer afscheiding zijn dan normaal. Of de afscheiding is brokkelig. De kleur kan afwijkend zijn: groengeel of sneeuwwit. Het kan ook een beetje bloederig zijn. De geur kan ongewoon of zelfs vies zijn. Afscheiding kan jeuk, irritatie of een branderig gevoel in en rond de vagina veroorzaken. Plassen en vrijen doen dan soms pijn.

*Waardoor komt het*

De ene vrouw produceert weinig afscheiding, de andere wat meer. De maandelijkse cyclus heeft invloed op de afscheiding. Rond de eisprong, die meestal tussen twee menstruaties in valt, is er meer vocht. Ook kleur en geur van de afscheiding wisselen onder invloed van de cyclus. Bij de meeste vrouwen zorgt seksuele opwinding voor extra vocht. Tijdens zwangerschap is er ook vaak meer afscheiding. De anticonceptiepil kan de afscheiding beïnvloeden. Ook leeftijd kan een effect hebben: na de overgang wordt de vagina droger.

Andere afscheiding dan u gewend bent, wordt vaak veroorzaakt door bacteriën of schimmels die normaal ook al in de vagina voorkomen. Door gebruik van zeep kan het aantal schimmels en bacteriën toenemen. Zo ontstaat een ontsteking. Schimmels kunnen zich extra vermenigvuldigen door een verminderde weerstand of gebruik van antibiotica. Tijdens zwangerschap is er meer kans op een schimmelinfectie door de hormoonveranderingen in het lichaam. 

Ten slotte kunnen schimmels of bacteriën die niet thuishoren in de vagina, een ontsteking geven. Soms is afscheiding het gevolg van een Seksueel overdraagbare aandoening(SOA)

*Kan het kwaad*

Over vaginale afscheiding hoeft u zich in de regel geen zorgen te maken. Andere afscheiding dan u gewend bent, kan meestal ook geen kwaad. Het gaat bijna altijd in één tot drie weken vanzelf over. Jeuk, veroorzaakt door de afscheiding, is wel vervelend. Soms is het gebied rond de vagina gezwollen en geïrriteerd. Als de oorzaak van de afscheiding een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA) is, kan het wel kwaad. 

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen*

- Klachten ontstaan eerder door te veel dan door te weinig hygiëne. Het is niet goed als er zeep in de vagina komt; was u daar dus niet met zeep. het is voldoende de schaamstreek onder de douche met lauw water af te spoelen en deppend af te drogen.

- Vaginale spoelingen en deodorant kunnen de vagina irriteren en worden daarom afgeraden. Sommige vrouwen spoelen de vagina met een melkzuuroplossing: te koop bij drogist en apotheek. Er is geen bewijs dat dit helpt.

- Veeg uzelf na de ontlasting altijd van voren naar achteren af.

- Het is niet bewezen dat inlegkruisjes en nylon slipjes de afscheiding erger maken. Toch wordt vaak geadviseerd katoenen slipjes te dragen en geen inlegkruisjes te gebruiken. Dat voorkomt een broeierig klimaat, waarin schimmels en bacteriën zich thuis voelen.

- Krab bij jeuk zo min mogelijk! Het tere weefsel rond de vagina beschadigt gemakkelijk

- Vrijen terwijl de vagina nog droog is kan het slijmvlies irriteren. Laat de vagina eerst vochtig worden of gebruik een glijmiddel bij het vrijen.

- Gebruik van een zaaddodend middel kan de vagina irriteren. Kies voor condooms en glijmiddelen waar geen zaaddodend middel aan is toegevoegd.

- Gebruik een condoom als u niet altijd met dezelfde partner vrijt, om een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening te voorkomen.

*Wanneer naar de huisarts?* 

Neem contact op met uw huisarts:

- Als u denkt dat u een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening zou kunnen hebben;

- Als uw klachten erg hinderlijk zijn, steeds terugkomen of lang duren;

- Als de afscheiding gepaard gaat met pijn in de onderbuik;

- Als de afscheiding bloederig is (geen menstruatie).

Wanneer er andere verschijnselen zijn waarover u zich zorgen maakt, overleg dan met uw huisarts.

_Bron: Folder Vaginale Afscheiding te verkrijgen bij de huisarts_

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Syl  :Wink:

----------


## lenio

Jeuk bij de vagina kan ook te maken met voedingmiddelen die je tot je neemt. Zelf heb ik evaren dat als ik wat eet waar suiker aantoegevoegd is de jeuk heviger wordt. Candia kan ook een rol spelen. Zelf heb ik voor 5 jaar terug bemerkt dat in het ziekenhuis met een test weinig candia uit kwam. Daarna heb ik een andere rest gedaan bij dr Kampsteeg endaar kwam het via een bloedtest wel uit. Na 6 maanden een dieet gevolgd [zonder gist-suiker- varkensvlees etc]was het weer in balans.

Misschien een tip!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor de tip Lenio!!

----------

